# Monitor flashes on and off



## clarkie (Mar 26, 2005)

This is my first time on this site. I have a DELL 4550 .. I have had numerous 
Blue Screen crashes over the past 2 months .. DELL replaced my hard drive..
and the crashes continued. after formatting and reinstalling my WIndows 
6 times, and after going over the edge a bit DELL replaced my motherboard,
Video card and memory.. ( and that was only because they really didn't know what the problem was). I have not had any severe crashes but my 
monitor is flashing on and off a few times a week for a second or two.
I do not have the patience to call DELL support at this time could anyone 
explain this. 
Further to this.. my system is very clean .. I have a firewall, router,
antivirus and 3 antispyware programs , I update and run this daily.


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

I know that this may sound picky, but could you further define "flashes on & off".

I can think of several different scenarios that would have different possible causes.

Does it:

1. Lose power...the power indicator light goes off/on?

2. Does it just drop ready....the ready light goes from green to yellow and back?

3. Does 1/2 not occur, but the screen goes Black (or some other color?) then back to normal?

4. Does the screen go back to normal displayed contents after the event?

5. Is a reboot necessary after the event?

6. Will wiggling the monitor's Power or Signal cable cause this problem?

7. Have you tried reseating the Video Card?

8. Any other unique symptoms I may have overlooked?

9. Are their any abnormal indications in Device Mgr for the VideoCard or Monitor?


----------



## clarkie (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Winbob, thank you for replying.
the screen goes black for a second or two then everything is back to normal.
nothing else abnormal seems to be happening.


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

When it comes back from BLACK is it like a Power ON with the display intensity coming up gradually, OR does it POP back with an INSTANT ON - like appearance.

Slow appearance would indicate basic Power loss to the Monitor, or failure of the internal Low Voltage inside the Monitor's Power Supply.

Instant OFF/ON would indicate either:

1. Loss/regain of Video Signal

2. High Voltage Loss/Regain within the Monitor. This would be accompanied by a 'crackly' high voltage 'staticy' sound.

So, what's the further story???


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Do you have things connected to a surge protector and/or a backup power supply?


----------



## clarkie (Mar 26, 2005)

winbob,
it is an instant off/on.. with no unusual sound... it is like I turn the monitor off for 1 second . the screen is exactly the same

AcaCandy, 
thank you for replying .. everything from my computer is on 1 surge protector


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

this prob won't help since ur reluctant to call dell again, but i had that prob with my new pc also a yr ago. it took 3 replacement monitors b4 the one i have now is stable without any flickering or just not working period. if ur pc is still under warranty, call dell & INSIST ur monitor is not working & u want a new one! they'll ship it overnite


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Clarkie,

As an experiment, unplug the monitor's signal cable, and observe the result on the screen. I don't think it will be the same, but please verify.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does this happen while you are working? You don't have to move the mouse or anything to bring the screen back, right, it just comes back by itself?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does this happen while you are working? You don't have to move the mouse or anything to bring the screen back, right, it just comes back by itself?


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Candy,

Notice your duplicate Post???

That happened to me the other day also...what's up with that


----------



## clarkie (Mar 26, 2005)

winbob,

I unplugged the signal cable . the black screen was the same .. but also 
was showing a loss signal message.


----------



## clarkie (Mar 26, 2005)

AcaCandy,

yes this happens while I am working, i don't have to do anything it just comes back.
It is only a second or 2. My husband also told me it happens sometimes when his desktop is loading . The screen will black off for a second.


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Clarkie,

OK, this is good...whenever I have unplugged a signal cable, the monitor went "other than BLACK"...usually a light raster-like appearance. So, it would 'appear' that the problem is signal related in your case.

Now why/how the signal is being lost momentarily is the remaining question!


----------

